# Canard PC & Canardpc.com > Nos Autres Rubriques > [Jurigeek] Le hash(tag) c'et mal, voyez....
En ces temps estivaux où les veaux vont à l'eau, vous vous relâchez. Si si, je le sais, et ce n'est pas beau à voir. Vous avez mis votre cerveau au repos et vous n'êtes plus que Sea, Sex & Sun lavage, Sun rinçage, parce que bon, l'eau salée ça abîme la peau faut bien se laver après la baignade.
Et sur les plages de sables gorgés de crème solaire, mon Dieu, faites que ce soit de la crème solaire, vous lisez des magazines insipides maculés de photographies de stars plus ou moins dénudées ? Mais, et le droit hein ? Vous en faites quoi, du droit ? Les grands enjeux juridiques, vous vous en tamponnez sous prétexte qu'il fait chaud ? Non mais oh !
Heureusement que je suis là pour réactiver vos neurones et vous proposer la saine et courte lecture d'un extrait du Journal Officiel de la République Française, relatant un Avis de la Commission générale de terminologie et de néologie (Avis NOR : CTNX1242797K). Ah ça calme hein ? Déjà, le fait qu'il existe une Commission générale de terminologie et de néologie, ça vous en bouche un coin, pas vrai ?
Eh bien oui, cette Commission existe depuis le décret no 96-602 du 3 juillet 1996 relatif à l'enrichissement de la langue française. Ainsi, dans chaque département ministériel, des Commissions spécialisées de terminologie et de néologie, (on y retrouve des experts, des fonctionnaires ou des bénévoles, qui font une veille néologique, c’est-à-dire, accrochez-vous bien, qu'ils ont pour mission « d’établir l’inventaire des cas dans lesquels il est souhaitable de compléter le vocabulaire français, compte tenu des besoins exprimés »), et proposent de nouveaux termes à la Commission générale de terminologie et de néologie.
La Commission générale les examine et recueille l’avis de l’Académie française ! La Commission générale transmet ensuite au Journal officiel les termes qui ont reçu l’accord de l’Académie française et, encore, sous réserve que le ministre concerné n’ait pas formulé d’objection. Une fois publiés au Journal officiel de la République française (rubrique Avis et communications), les termes et définitions adoptés par la Commission générale de terminologie doivent être utilisés impérativement, à la place de termes et expressions correspondants en langue étrangère, pour le service de l’État et ses établissements publics.
Alors laissez-moi vous citer en exemple le fameux avis CTNX1242797K, cela vous changera des photos du nombril de Charisma Carpenter ou de Gwyneth Paltrow. Que fait cet avis CTNX1242797K ? Il crée tout simplement un nouveau mot:
mot-dièse, n.m
Pluriel : mots-dièse.
Vous voyez de quoi on parle ? Oh, réveillez-vous ! Pour inventer ce nouveau mot, il y a eu une proposition émanant d'une commission spécialisée, qui l'a envoyée à la Commission générale, qui a recueilli l'avis de l'Académie française et d'un Ministre, avant de l'accepter et de le publier au Journal Officiel, alors suivez un peu, que toutes ces éminences grises ne se soient pas fatiguées pour rien ! Alors ? C'est quoi un mot-dièse ?
C'est la francisation du mot anglais hashtag, bien connu des utilisateurs de Tweeter !
Bon allez, je vous copie colle l'avis en intégralité tel qu'il est publié au Journal Officiel. -
---
Journal Officiel de la République Française N° 19 du 23 janvier 2013
Commission générale de terminologie et de néologie
Avis NOR : CTNX1242797K
Vocabulaire des télécommunications et de l'informatique
mot-dièse, n.m.
Domaine : Télécommunications-Informatique/Internet.
Définition : Suite signifiante de caractères sans espace commençant par le signe # (dièse), qui signale un sujet d'intérêt et est insérée dans un message par son rédacteur afin d'en faciliter le repérage.
Note : 1. En cliquant sur un mot-dièse, le lecteur a accès à l'ensemble des messages qui le contiennent. 2. L'usage du mot-dièse est particulièrement répandu dans les réseaux sociaux fonctionnant par minimessages. 3. Pluriel : mots-dièse.
Équivalent étranger : hashtag.
----
Et voilà, grâce à moi, dès ce soir au camping, devant votre cinquième verre de pastis, vous pourrez affirmer haut et fort que Canard PC, c'est aussi un mot-dièse. Non, non, ne me remerciez pas. Remerciez plutôt les experts, les membres de l'Académie française et le Ministre concerné par cette révolution intellectuelle et linguistique.
Vive la France.

Voir la news (0 image, 0 vidéo )

----------


## DarzgL

J'en suis tout retourné  :Emo: 
J'aimerais bien savoir s'il y a d'autres pays qui procèdent de cette manière...

----------


## Altay

Le plus triste dans l'affaire, c'est que c'est même pas un dièse, mais un croisillon...  ::'(:

----------


## Paoh

et oui il y a un budget pour ca... ca me rappelle le "parc de stationnement". je ne comprends pas comment ils peuvent pousser l'hypocrisie a citer le mot source comme un equivalent... quel orgueil.

----------


## Warzlouf

Jacques Toubon is not dead.

----------


## Anton

> et oui il y a un budget pour ca... ca me rappelle le "parc de stationnement". je ne comprends pas comment ils peuvent pousser l'hypocrisie a citer le mot source comme un equivalent... quel orgueil.


Que vient faire l'hypocrisie là-dedans ? T'as envie qu'on finisse tous, et officiellement, comme ces _geeks_ qui te disent que lors de la _game_ de la _last nigh_t ils ont trop kiffé la _map_ de la démo, et qu'après un dernier _try_ ils ont décidé de l'acheter _day one_ sur le _store_ de Steam?

C'est normal de chercher la bonne voie entre l'intégration nette d'un mot étranger, ou de sa francisation si cela est jugé nécessaire. Quoi de plus idiot qu'un mec qui parle franglais, _seriously_. Tu veux pas aussi qu'on intègre loler ? _"Il est trop excellent lui, il me fait loler de rire ! "_

 ::sad:: 

Et on est quand même loin du Québec dont la francisation totale, elle, tourne au fanatisme inquiétant parfois, surtout quand on voit leur manière de traduire  ::mellow::

----------


## True Duke U

Cette histoire de mots-dièse c'est juste bon pour faire du ramdam ...

----------


## acdctabs

Ce qui est triste c'est le prix que coute ces commissions (et c'est pas la pire ...)

----------


## BourrinDesBois

En même temps le # c'est vraiment le nouveau trucs des blaireaux...

----------


## ShonKar

Suis pas fan des traductions systématiques. Mais pour le coup, elle est plutôt bien et pas plus moche à dire que le "hashtag".
Là où ils déconnent parfois, c'est quand ils tentent de traduire des abréviations (genre cédérom).

----------


## Groumfy

"mot clé" existait déjà, et convient parfaitement.

Comment ça va se passer, le jour où un concurent de Twitter remplace le # par "$", "*", "coin".

Le mot-coin, ça serait rigolo au moins.

----------


## Pango

Tout le monde ne parle d'ailleurs que de ça... Même topo pour les "ardoises", censées être l'équivalent des tablettes, on l'entend à tous les coins de rue depuis que ça a été voté et validé..
C'est un peu triste, de voir une langue se débattre comme ça, pour sauter maladroitement dans le train du post-modernisme en marche, quitte à prendre tous les risques y compris celui du ridicule à répétition.
Ce genre de démarches ne ralentira pas le rouleau compresseur des anglicismes dont la dernière génération se baffre avec avidité, les pauvres.

----------


## Don Moahskarton

ardoise c'est rigolo.

----------


## Tiax

Et après on s'étonne de la réputation des français face aux langues étrangères.  :Emo:

----------


## LePok

@ BourrinDesBois:

... voire des bobos blaireaux !  ::): 
Le pléonasme est évidemment volontaire.

----------


## titi3

Oui, j'allais le dire, le hastag caÿlemal  ::):  Merci Grand Maitre B de nous éclairer de ta divine lueur... que de folles soirées en perspective avec ce cher CTNX1242797K  ::wub::

----------


## kolikal

Je suis curieux de connaitre la moyenne d'age des membres de cette commission. Franciser un anglicisme pourquoi pas, mais encore faut-il que le terme francisé veuille dire quelque chose. Sinon, la francisation "totale" au Québec, il n'y a que eux qui y croient... Quand tu rentres dans un magasin et que tu demandes une meuleuse au vendeur, tu expliques pendant 1/4 d'heure le principe de la machine pour te faire dire que ce n'est pas une meuleuse, mais un "buffer", ou qu'un prof de français te dit le plus sérieusement du monde que "pinotte"  (comme dans beurre de pinotte) est un mot du dictionnaire, ça vaut tous les "fiction pulpeuse" du monde!!

----------


## Tudwall

Ils sont entrain de mettre de plus en plus de mots bizarre dans le dico  ::|: 
J'avais vu qu'ils avaient rajoutés "Bombasse" et "lol" dernièrement...  ::(: 

Je suis assez d'accord avec Anton 



> T'as envie qu'on finisse tous, et officiellement, comme ces _geeks_ qui te disent que lors de la _game_ de la _last nigh_t ils ont trop kiffé la _map_ de la démo, et qu'après un dernier _try_ ils ont décidé de l'acheter _day one_ sur le _store_ de Steam?


Je deteste ces personnes, que je ne considère pas à proprement parler de geeks, mais plutôt d'un nouveau genre de kikoo.

Mais sur certain trucs il faut pas abuser, c'est comme si d'un coup on traduisait TOUT les termes anglais ! ::o:

----------


## billybones

et moi qui croyait que en france on avait déjà un truc : MOT-CLE ....

----------


## Thufir Hawat

> Que vient faire l'hypocrisie là-dedans ? T'as envie qu'on finisse tous, et officiellement, comme ces _geeks_ qui te disent que lors de la _game_ de la _last nigh_t ils ont trop kiffé la _map_ de la démo, et qu'après un dernier _try_ ils ont décidé de l'acheter _day one_ sur le _store_ de Steam?
> 
> C'est normal de chercher la bonne voie entre l'intégration nette d'un mot étranger, ou de sa francisation si cela est jugé nécessaire. Quoi de plus idiot qu'un mec qui parle franglais, _seriously_. Tu veux pas aussi qu'on intègre loler ? _"Il est trop excellent lui, il me fait loler de rire ! "_
> 
> 
> 
> Et on est quand même loin du Québec dont la francisation totale, elle, tourne au fanatisme inquiétant parfois, surtout quand on voit leur manière de traduire


+1000

----------


## Maximelene

> Que vient faire l'hypocrisie là-dedans ? T'as envie qu'on finisse tous, et officiellement, comme ces _geeks_ qui te disent que lors de la _game_ de la _last nigh_t ils ont trop kiffé la _map_ de la démo, et qu'après un dernier _try_ ils ont décidé de l'acheter _day one_ sur le _store_ de Steam?
> 
> C'est normal de chercher la bonne voie entre l'intégration nette d'un mot étranger, ou de sa francisation si cela est jugé nécessaire. Quoi de plus idiot qu'un mec qui parle franglais, _seriously_. Tu veux pas aussi qu'on intègre loler ? _"Il est trop excellent lui, il me fait loler de rire ! "_
> 
> 
> 
> Et on est quand même loin du Québec dont la francisation totale, elle, tourne au fanatisme inquiétant parfois, surtout quand on voit leur manière de traduire


Sauf que tous les termes que tu cites comme exemple existent en français depuis bien longtemps, et n'ont pas été créés juste pour dire "on ne veut pas du terme anglais".

Le temps qu'une traduction française soit faite, de toute façon, tout le monde utilise déjà le terme anglais. Une langue, ça ne se contrôle pas par le biais de décrets au journal officiel, c'est vivant, et c'est son utilisation qui la fait vivre, pas un "conseil de sages".

Bref, ils peuvent coller autant de "mots-dièse" qu'ils le veulent, personne ne l'utilisera, tout le monde continuera à dise hashtag. Et c'est pas pour autant qu'on remplacera tous les mots français par de l'anglais sans raison.

----------


## shamalox

> Sauf que tous les termes que tu cites comme exemple existent en français depuis bien longtemps, et n'ont pas été créés juste pour dire "on ne veut pas du terme anglais".
> 
> Le temps qu'une traduction française soit faite, de toute façon, tout le monde utilise déjà le terme anglais. Une langue, ça ne se contrôle pas par le biais de décrets au journal officiel, c'est vivant, et c'est son utilisation qui la fait vivre, pas un "conseil de sages".
> 
> Bref, ils peuvent coller autant de "mots-dièse" qu'ils le veulent, personne ne l'utilisera, tout le monde continuera à dise hashtag. Et c'est pas pour autant qu'on remplacera tous les mots français par de l'anglais sans raison.



C'est sur que souvent, le temps que un mot français vienne, on a largement le temps d'apprendre et assimiler le mot anglais.

Sérieusement, qui dit téléversement au lieu d'upload?
Où alors ordiphone au lieu de smartphone?

----------


## shamalox

Oups.
J'ai posté un message, mais mauvais onglet !

Désolé
Si un admin veux supprimer ce message, qu'il ne se gène pas !

----------

